# Michigan Lowrider & Car Show Dates



## Double-A (Feb 2, 2008)

Summer 2008 Recommended Michigan Lowrider & Car Show Dates By "Double A"

I am Aaron "Double A" LeMay, you may remember my black and goofy flamed 85 Cadillac Coupe' "3 Wheel" from about 6-10 years ago. I tried very hard to set an example and promote the hobby of lowriding, especially difficult being a cracker, and to make as many appearances to show people just how cool it is to see a car jump into the air or dive with no front tire. With help from United Street Machine Association, USMA, I was asked to host the 1st lowrider shows at Gibraltar Trade Center back in 2000, now Draggin Detroit 2008. I also helped in the creation and organization of the first Show N GO Belle Isle and Roostertail B-B-Q's. In the last few years I have been asked to help at lowrider events in various duties, and trying to be a true promoter of the hobby I am still committed to all things lowrider even if I cant afford a set of cheap spokes. I used to be able to afford a mailing list and would send fliers and a car show date list to over 400 next generation cruisers for a couple years, ever get one? 
I am still committed to the promotion of lowrider cars and our next generation of car enthusiasts. Please, if you have any interest as a club or individual to forward our car hobbies, contact me. I can still offer ways of advancing our lifestyles, as long as your not trying to make money, and if that is your goal, my consultation fees are cheap! In reality, with cooperation from USMA, I have locations with insurance coverage and beer tent, on 2 specific dates. I can organize almost any event at these shows, less than all nude. Meaning I have a great area at these shows for things like hydraulic competitions, burn out contest, yes you heard that right, or whatever your fancy. I can also provide spectators. Thing is, we need someone to put up the prize money, or sponsor some trophies at least. That’s always what’s been real the problem, along with the what’s in it for me attitude. I need your help minimum by making an effort to attend at least the lowrider club shows and especially the Draggin Detroit Shows at each Gibraltar Trade Center. 
I am helping to host and officially announce the Saturday Night July 19th USMA Draggin Detroit Mid Night Bash at Gibraltar Trade Center Mt. Clemens, including popular midnight "drag race" and non stop beer and frame scraping partying! We can do whatever you want at this show or Sunday, but if no one is interested in attending, or we cant get a few sponsors to satisfy peoples needs, its only going to be a great time, instead of a night to remember! You can help! Again, please, I cant do anything alone. I cant make any of you do anything or go anywhere, I've tried for years with little success, but I will push forward and try again to show you a good time! Lets make it happen! We desperately need sponsored prize money for a hop, if you want one that is? Major sponsors get advertising and promotion of course, lets talk. You think I’d still be ridin hubcaps if I could give out prize money? I cant do this by myself, lets make this happen! 
A few words about USMA. Even though these old rich dudes are listening to their oldies, they have been instrumental in helping promote our lifestyle. I owe all my respect to these fuddyduds. And please don’t think your disrespected for your ride. Billy Sohns, USMA's guiding spirit, had his 1967 Chevy Impala hydraulic lowrider with the club since the 70's, rest his soul, if your looking for inspiration look up Billy. USMA is the largest contributor of charitable donations of any car club organization in the Midwest if not the world. USMA is a large association of members and has no regular meetings and now a modest lifetime membership fee. Any individual or entire club can join. I am actually in a car club within USMA called The Dudes and Dudettes, but its like hanging out with my parents, but with nice cars, I love them as much too. USMA is a great place to learn about how to show and prepare for the big circuits. You may be disappointed if you don’t win all the time, but please clean and detail. It took me awhile to be accepted for the trouble maker I am, but these people are the best, and without them we are going to lose a staple of American car culture. I would definitely update the music, but these guys and gals have earned my respect, and showed it back to me ten fold. Please try and attend some of their classic and custom car shows


----------



## Double-A (Feb 2, 2008)

This is a list of shows recommended by Aaron "Double A" for the summer of 2008. This list is meant to suggest the larger street cruises and particularly lowrider friendly car shows, but does include several shows I would like to attend myself. I would especially like to include all lowrider shows, cruises, goings on, and special events. I will include some others and welcome and encourage all mini truck and sport compact enthusiasts to include their dates. I will keep the classic and rod shows to a minimum. This is mainly to be geared toward lowrider happenings mostly in Michigan. For the large tour dates and major shows in the midwest you can get that information elsewhere or contact me. Please understand this is subject to change and not authorized, make sure to contact the promoter for more details and conformation. "Double A" accepts no liability for the accuracy of this list haha! I will continue to edit and update as required, promise!
(5-12-08)




MAY

24	Dixieland Market Place Cruise In
Telegraph & Dixie Hwy Pontiac MI
USMA 248-280-0342
25 Majestic’s West Side Lowrider Picnic (Lowriders please attend)
Beaudette Park Pontiac Mi 
Impala Tony 313-903-2064


JUNE

1	Veterans Cruise In Fund raiser
VFW White Lake MI
USMA 248-280-0342
7 Desired Image Flint 5th Annual Car Show (Lowriders please attend)
Dort Mall Dort Hwy Flint MI
www.desiredimageflint.com
7	Kar-Go Carburetor Car Show
Ford Rd. 1 block e. of Merriman Garden City MI
USMA 248-280-0342
8	Handicapped Boy Scouts Car Show
Clawson Troy Elks Lodge Big Beaver 16 Mile Troy MI
USMA 248-280-0342
10-14	Gratiot Cruise Week / Gratiot Cruise 6-14
Gratiot Ave Eatpointe MI
cruisin-gratiot.com 
15	Gibraltar Trade Canter Mt. Clemens Show
Gibralter Trade Center Mt Clemens MI
USMA 248-280-0342
20-21	Antiques ont the Bay Car Show
St. Ignace MI
www.nostalgia-prod.com
21	Dixieland Market Place Cruise In
Telegraph & Dixie Hwy Pontiac MI
USMA 248-280-0342
22	Gibraltar Trade Center Taylor Car Show
Gibraltar Trade Center Taylor MI
USMA 248-280-0342
27-28	St. Ignace Car Show and Swap Meet
St. Ignace MI
www.nostalgia-prod.com
27-28	Downriver Cruise
Super K-Mart Downriver area MI
USMA 248-280-0342
29	Centerline Lions Club Charity Car Show
ABC Whorehouse 10 Mile & Van **** Centerline MI
USMA 248-280-0342
29 City Limits Rockin Rides V (Lowriders please attend)
Capital Centre Lansing MI
517-204-4798 www.q106fm.com

JULY

6	YWCA Billy Sohns Cruise In Fundraiser (Lowriders please attend)
Normandy & Crooks Clawson/Royal Oak MI
USMA 248-280-0342
10	Ron's Vehicle Services Pre-Nats South Cruise In
Allen Rd. s. of Sibley Taylor MI
USMA 248-280-0342
11	Flat Rock Big Boy Pre-Nats South Cruise In
27050 Telegraph Rd Flat Rock MI
USMA 248-280-0342
12-13	USMA Nationals South Car Show & Swap Meet
NATIONALS DRAGGIN DETROIT SPORT COMPACT (and LOWRIDER) CAR SHOW SOUTH (Lowriders please attend)
Gibraltar Trade Center Taylor MI
Contact Double-A or USMA 248-280-0342
19-20	USMA Nationals North Car Show & Swap Meet
NATIONALS DRAGGIN DETROIT SPORT COMPACT (and LOWRIDER) CAR SHOW SOUTH 
Saturday Night BASH! (Lowriders please attend)
Gibralter Trade Center Mt. Clemens MI
Contact Double-A or USMA 248-280-0342

AUGUST
2	Dixieland Market Place Cruise In
Telegraph & Dixie Hwy Pontiac MI
USMA 248-280-0342
8-10 Detroit Festival of Speed and Style
Comerica Park Fox Theater Detroit MI
www.detroitfestivalofspeedandstyle.com
9	Clawson Lions Down On Main Street Clawson Show
Main St. Clawson MI
USMA 248-280-0342
10	Midwest Show Down (TBA) ????? (I may try to organize another Lowrider show on this date if no word on MWS)
Milan Dragway Milan Mi?
Contact Double-A
11	North Brothers Lincoln Mercury Cruise In Woodward Kick Off
Troy Motor Mall Maple Rd. 15 mile Troy MI
USMA 248-280-0342
13	Dean Sellers Ford Cruise in
Troy Motor Mall Maple Rd. 15 mile Troy MI
USMA 248-280-0342
15-16	WOODWARD CRUISE Weekend
Woodward Ave Metro Detroit
www.woodwarddreamcruise.com
24	Biily Sohns Memorial Cruise In (Lowriders please attend)
Gibraltar Trade Center Mt. Clemens MI
USMA 248-280-0342
30	Dixieland Market Place Cruise In
Telegraph & Dixie Hwy Pontiac MI
USMA 248-280-0342
31	12th Annual LOW 4 LIFE Car Show & Concert
DOW Convention Center, Downtown Saginaw MI
INDOOR/OUTDOOR LOWRIDER SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!
Try www.Layitlow.com

SEPTEMBER

1	Labor Day MD Show
Clawson Troy Elks Lodge Big Beaver 16 Mile Troy MI
USMA 248-280-0342
7	Show n Go Detroit Majestic's Annual Bar B Que
Roostertail Park Detroit MI
Show n Go 313-371-9085
13	Big Rig Truck Show & Parade of Lights across Mackinaw Bridge
St. Ignace MI
www.nostalgia-prod.com
14	Gibraltar Trade Canter Mt. Clemens Show
Gibralter Trade Center Mt Clemens MI
USMA 248-280-0342
21	Gibraltar Trade Center Taylor Car Show
Gibraltar Trade Center Taylor MI
USMA 248-280-0342

STILL TO BE ANNOUNCED
Midwest Showdown Milan Dragway

MISSING DATES.....
Otta Control CC Saginaw MI
La Familai Lopez Low N Slow Holland MI
Any other Lansing Flint Saginaw Toledo
I will include all mini truck and sport compact dates if desired

Special thanks to USMA, Layitlow.com, Show n Go, Low 4 Life, Cruis'news.


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

your forgetting telegraph cruise..


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Double-A (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin_@May 14 2008, 04:09 PM~10654663
> *your forgetting telegraph cruise..
> *


Get me the date I would like to ad it. 
I will be adding to this list as info becomes available!
THANKS


----------



## Double-A (Feb 2, 2008)

My Myspace will be updated sooner than this page. and what happened to the edit?
http://www.myspace.com/kinglowrider Myspace go to my blog
(5-14-08)


MAY

24	Dixieland Market Place Cruise In
Telegraph & Dixie Hwy Pontiac MI
USMA 248-280-0342
25 Majestic’s West Side Lowrider Picnic (Lowriders please attend)
Beaudette Park Pontiac Mi 
Impala Tony 313-903-2064
JUNE

1	Veterans Cruise In Fund raiser
VFW White Lake MI
USMA 248-280-0342
7 Desired Image Flint 5th Annual Car Show (Lowriders please attend)
Dort Mall Dort Hwy Flint MI
www.desiredimageflint.com
7	Kar-Go Carburetor Car Show
Ford Rd. 1 block e. of Merriman Garden City MI
USMA 248-280-0342
8	Handicapped Boy Scouts Car Show
Clawson Troy Elks Lodge Big Beaver 16 Mile Troy MI
USMA 248-280-0342
10-14	Gratiot Cruise Week / Gratiot Cruise 6-14
Gratiot Ave Eatpointe MI
cruisin-gratiot.com 
15	Gibraltar Trade Canter Mt. Clemens Show
Gibralter Trade Center Mt Clemens MI
USMA 248-280-0342
20-21	Antiques ont the Bay Car Show
St. Ignace MI
www.nostalgia-prod.com
21	Dixieland Market Place Cruise In
Telegraph & Dixie Hwy Pontiac MI
USMA 248-280-0342
22	Gibraltar Trade Center Taylor Car Show
Gibraltar Trade Center Taylor MI
USMA 248-280-0342
27-28	St. Ignace Car Show and Swap Meet
St. Ignace MI
www.nostalgia-prod.com
27-28	Downriver Cruise
Super K-Mart Downriver area MI
USMA 248-280-0342
29	Centerline Lions Club Charity Car Show
ABC Whorehouse 10 Mile & Van **** Centerline MI
USMA 248-280-0342
29 City Limits Rockin Rides V (Lowriders please attend)
Capital Centre Lansing MI
517-204-4798 www.q106fm.com

JULY

6	YWCA Billy Sohns Cruise In Fundraiser (Lowriders please attend)
Normandy & Crooks Clawson/Royal Oak MI
USMA 248-280-0342
10	Ron's Vehicle Services Pre-Nats South Cruise In
Allen Rd. s. of Sibley Taylor MI
USMA 248-280-0342
11	Flat Rock Big Boy Pre-Nats South Cruise In
27050 Telegraph Rd Flat Rock MI
USMA 248-280-0342
12-13	USMA Nationals South Car Show & Swap Meet (Lowriders please attend)
Gibraltar Trade Center Taylor MI
USMA 248-280-0342
19-20	USMA Nationals North Car Show & Swap Meet 
(Name to be announced) Saturday Night BASH! (Lowriders please attend)
Gibralter Trade Center Mt. Clemens MI
Contact Double-A or USMA 248-280-0342
27	Outta Control 5th Annual Car & Truck Show (Lowriders please attend)
Ojibway Island, Saginaw MI
http://www.myspace.com/outtacontrolcarclub


AUGUST
2	Dixieland Market Place Cruise In
Telegraph & Dixie Hwy Pontiac MI
USMA 248-280-0342
8-10 Detroit Festival of Speed and Style
Comerica Park Fox Theater Detroit MI
www.detroitfestivalofspeedandstyle.com
9	Clawson Lions Down On Main Street Clawson Show
Main St. Clawson MI
USMA 248-280-0342
10	Midwest Show Down (TBA) ????? (I may try to organize another Lowrider show on this date if no word on MWS)
Milan Dragway Milan Mi?
Contact Double-A
11	North Brothers Lincoln Mercury Cruise In Woodward Kick Off
Troy Motor Mall Maple Rd. 15 mile Troy MI
USMA 248-280-0342
13	Dean Sellers Ford Cruise in
Troy Motor Mall Maple Rd. 15 mile Troy MI
USMA 248-280-0342
15-16	WOODWARD CRUISE Weekend
Woodward Ave Metro Detroit
www.woodwarddreamcruise.com
24	Biily Sohns Memorial Cruise In (Lowriders please attend)
Gibraltar Trade Center Mt. Clemens MI
USMA 248-280-0342
30	Dixieland Market Place Cruise In
Telegraph & Dixie Hwy Pontiac MI
USMA 248-280-0342
31	12th Annual LOW 4 LIFE Car Show & Concert
DOW Convention Center, Downtown Saginaw MI
INDOOR/OUTDOOR LOWRIDER SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!
Try www.Layitlow.com

SEPTEMBER

1	Labor Day MD Show
Clawson Troy Elks Lodge Big Beaver 16 Mile Troy MI
USMA 248-280-0342
7	Show n Go Detroit Majestic's Annual Bar B Que
Roostertail Park Detroit MI
Show n Go 313-371-9085
13	Big Rig Truck Show & Parade of Lights across Mackinaw Bridge
St. Ignace MI
www.nostalgia-prod.com
14	Gibraltar Trade Canter Mt. Clemens Show
Gibralter Trade Center Mt Clemens MI
USMA 248-280-0342
21	Gibraltar Trade Center Taylor Car Show
Gibraltar Trade Center Taylor MI
USMA 248-280-0342

STILL TO BE ANNOUNCED
Midwest Showdown Milan Dragway

MISSING DATES.....

La Familai Lopez Low N Slow Holland MI
Any other Lansing Flint Saginaw Toledo
I will include all mini truck and sport compact dates if desired

Special thanks to USMA, Layitlow.com, Show n Go, Low 4 Life, Cruis'news.
[/quote]


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)




----------



## Double-A (Feb 2, 2008)

A Few Corrections 
and formal apoligy for misrepresenting a name on this list, I am truly sorry.
Also sorry for the typo on the first daft Outta Control.
Please tell me if I have a mistake or overlooked some thing.
I only do this for my own plans but I have no problem sharing with you all.
I promise to do my best to keep the information accurate to my knowledge, but please dont get pissed with me if I have a mistake, I in no way mean any disrespect or misrepresentation toward anyone. 
PLEASE POST your show! I would prefer to keep it to Michigan and Midwest. 



> _Originally posted by Double-A_@May 13 2008, 12:24 AM~10640876
> *Summer 2008 Recommended Michigan Lowrider & Car Show Dates By "Double A"
> 
> I am Aaron "Double A" LeMay, you may remember my black and goofy flamed 85 Cadillac Coupe' "3 Wheel" from about 6-10 years ago. I tried very hard to set an example and promote the hobby of lowriding, especially difficult being a cracker, and to make as many appearances to show people just how cool it is to see a car jump into the air or drive with no front tire. With help from United Street Machine Association, USMA, I was asked to host the 1st lowrider shows at Gibraltar Trade Center back in 2000. I also helped in the creation and organization of the first Show N GO Belle Isle and Roostertail B-B-Q's. In the last few years I have been asked to help at lowrider events in various duties, and trying to be a true promoter of the hobby I am still committed to all things lowrider even if I cant afford a set of cheap spokes. I used to be able to afford a mailing list and would send fliers and a car show date list  to over 400 next generation cruisers for a couple years, ever get one?
> ...


----------



## Double-A (Feb 2, 2008)

SHORT LIST

MAY

25 Majestic’s West Side Lowrider Picnic (Lowriders please attend)
Beaudette Park Pontiac Mi 
Impala Tony 313-903-2064
31	Oaktown Trucks 4th Annual Custom Rides For Saving Lives Car & Truck Show
Lake Orion High School 495 E. Scripps Rd. Lake Orion, MI 
www.oaktowntrucks.com

JUNE

7 Desired Image Flint 5th Annual Car Show (Lowriders please attend)
Dort Mall Dort Hwy Flint MI
www.desiredimageflint.com
10-14	Gratiot Cruise Week / Gratiot Cruise 6-14
Gratiot Ave Eatpointe MI
cruisin-gratiot.com 
14	Optical lIllusions Rides On The River Car Show 5-11PM
Showboat Park 807 S. Front St. Chesaning MI
http://www.myspace.com/opticalcarclub 
26-28	St. Ignace Car Show and Swap Meet
St. Ignace MI
www.nostalgia-prod.com
27-28	Downriver Cruise
Super K-Mart Downriver area MI
USMA 248-280-0342
29 City Limits Rockin Rides V (Lowriders please attend)
Capital Centre Lansing MI
517-204-4798 www.q106fm.com

JULY

6	YWCA Billy Sohns USMA Cruise In Fundraiser (Lowriders please attend)
Normandy & Crooks Clawson/Royal Oak MI
USMA 248-280-0342
12-13	USMA Nationals South Car Show & Swap Meet
Gibraltar Trade Center Taylor MI
USMA 248-280-0342
19-20	USMA Nationals North Car Show & Swap Meet
(Name to be announced) Saturday Night BASH! (Lowriders please attend)
Gibralter Trade Center Mt. Clemens MI
Contact Double-A or USMA 248-280-0342
27	Outta Control 5th Annual Car & Truck Show (Lowriders please attend)
Ojibway Island, Saginaw MI
http://www.myspace.com/outtacontrolcarclub

AUGUST

8-10 Detroit Festival of Speed and Style
Comerica Park Fox Theater Detroit MI
www.detroitfestivalofspeedandstyle.com
9	Clawson Lions Down On Main Street Clawson Show
Main St. Clawson MI
USMA 248-280-0342
10	Midwest Show Down (TBA) ????? 
Milan Dragway Milan Mi?
15-16	WOODWARD CRUISE Weekend
Woodward Ave Metro Detroit
www.woodwarddreamcruise.com
24	Billy Sohns Memorial Cruise In (Lowriders please attend)
Gibraltar Trade Center Mt. Clemens MI
USMA 248-280-0342
31	12th Annual LOW 4 LIFE Car Show & Concert
DOW Convention Center, Downtown Saginaw MI
INDOOR/OUTDOOR LOWRIDER SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!
Try www.Layitlow.com

SEPTEMBER

7	Show n Go Detroit Majestic's Annual Bar B Que
Roostertail Park Detroit MI
Show n Go 313-371-9085?


----------



## Double-A (Feb 2, 2008)

(5-17-08)

MAY

24	Dixieland Market Place Cruise In
Telegraph & Dixie Hwy Pontiac MI
USMA 248-280-0342
25 Majestic’s West Side Lowrider Picnic (Lowriders please attend)
Beaudette Park Pontiac Mi 
Impala Tony 313-903-2064
31	Oaktown Trucks 4th Annual Custom Rides For Saving Lives Car & Truck Show
Lake Orion High School 495 E. Scripps Rd. Lake Orion, MI 
www.oaktowntrucks.com


JUNE

1	Veterans Cruise In Fund raiser
VFW White Lake MI
USMA 248-280-0342
7 Desired Image Flint 5th Annual Car Show (Lowriders please attend)
Dort Mall Dort Hwy Flint MI
www.desiredimageflint.com
7	Kar-Go Carburetor USMA Car Show
Ford Rd. 1 block e. of Merriman Garden City MI
USMA 248-280-0342
8	Handicapped Boy Scouts USMA Car Show
Clawson Troy Elks Lodge Big Beaver 16 Mile Troy MI
USMA 248-280-0342
10-14	Gratiot Cruise Week / Gratiot Cruise 6-14
Gratiot Ave Eatpointe MI
cruisin-gratiot.com 
14	Optical lIllusions Rides On The River Car Show 5-11PM
Showboat Park 807 S. Front St. Chesaning MI
http://www.myspace.com/opticalcarclub 
15	Gibraltar Trade Canter Mt. Clemens USMA Show
Gibralter Trade Center Mt Clemens MI
USMA 248-280-0342
20-21	Antiques on the Bay Car Show
St. Ignace MI
www.nostalgia-prod.com
21	Dixieland Market Place Cruise In
Telegraph & Dixie Hwy Pontiac MI
USMA 248-280-0342
22	Gibraltar Trade Center Taylor USMA Car Show
Gibraltar Trade Center Taylor MI
USMA 248-280-0342
26-28	St. Ignace Car Show and Swap Meet
St. Ignace MI
www.nostalgia-prod.com
27-28	Downriver Cruise
Super K-Mart Downriver area MI
USMA 248-280-0342
29	Centerline Lions Club Charity Car Show
ABC Whorehouse 10 Mile & Van **** Centerline MI
USMA 248-280-0342
29 City Limits Rockin Rides V (Lowriders please attend)
Capital Centre Lansing MI
517-204-4798 www.q106fm.com

JULY

6	YWCA Billy Sohns USMA Cruise In Fundraiser (Lowriders please attend)
Normandy & Crooks Clawson/Royal Oak MI
USMA 248-280-0342
10	Ron's Vehicle Services USMA Pre-Nats South Cruise In
Allen Rd. s. of Sibley Taylor MI
USMA 248-280-0342
11	Flat Rock Big Boy USMA Pre-Nats South Cruise In
27050 Telegraph Rd Flat Rock MI
USMA 248-280-0342
12-13	USMA Nationals South Car Show & Swap Meet
Gibraltar Trade Center Taylor MI
USMA 248-280-0342
19-20	USMA Nationals North Car Show & Swap Meet
(Name to be announced) Saturday Night BASH! (Lowriders please attend)
Gibralter Trade Center Mt. Clemens MI
Contact Double-A or USMA 248-280-0342
27	Outta Control 5th Annual Car & Truck Show (Lowriders please attend)
Ojibway Island, Saginaw MI
http://www.myspace.com/outtacontrolcarclub

AUGUST
2	Dixieland Market Place Cruise In
Telegraph & Dixie Hwy Pontiac MI
USMA 248-280-0342
8-10 Detroit Festival of Speed and Style
Comerica Park Fox Theater Detroit MI
www.detroitfestivalofspeedandstyle.com
9	Clawson Lions Down On Main Street Clawson Show
Main St. Clawson MI
USMA 248-280-0342
10	Midwest Show Down (TBA) ????? 
Milan Dragway Milan Mi?
11	North Brothers Lincoln Mercury Cruise In Woodward Kick Off
Troy Motor Mall Maple Rd. 15 mile Troy MI
USMA 248-280-0342
13	Dean Sellers Ford Cruise in
Troy Motor Mall Maple Rd. 15 mile Troy MI
USMA 248-280-0342
15-16	WOODWARD CRUISE Weekend
Woodward Ave Metro Detroit
www.woodwarddreamcruise.com
24	Billy Sohns Memorial Cruise In (Lowriders please attend)
Gibraltar Trade Center Mt. Clemens MI
USMA 248-280-0342
30	Dixieland Market Place Cruise In
Telegraph & Dixie Hwy Pontiac MI
USMA 248-280-0342
31	12th Annual LOW 4 LIFE Car Show & Concert
DOW Convention Center, Downtown Saginaw MI
INDOOR/OUTDOOR LOWRIDER SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!
Try www.Layitlow.com

SEPTEMBER

1	Labor Day MD Show
Clawson Troy Elks Lodge Big Beaver 16 Mile Troy MI
USMA 248-280-0342
7	Show n Go Detroit Majestic's Annual Bar B Que
Roostertail Park Detroit MI
Show n Go 313-371-9085?
13	Big Rig Truck Show & Parade of Lights across Mackinaw Bridge
St. Ignace MI
www.nostalgia-prod.com
14	Gibraltar Trade Canter Mt. Clemens Show
Gibralter Trade Center Mt Clemens MI
USMA 248-280-0342
21	Gibraltar Trade Center Taylor Car Show
Gibraltar Trade Center Taylor MI
USMA 248-280-0342

STILL TO BE ANNOUNCED
Midwest Showdown Milan Dragway


----------



## Double-A (Feb 2, 2008)

I just wish I could make it to most of these.... :banghead: 
I guess this would be my summer wish list of places to go with my car, for me at least. :scrutinize: :ugh:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

stop being gay then and goto the shows......


----------



## jtl51603 (May 13, 2006)

didnt see this on there http://www.28thstreetmetrocruise.com/v4/go.gnf?s=metrocruise


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Bump this topic for all the Michiganders in here.

 

You'll start seeing me around once I get my car working.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

aaron..last year at the gibratlter shows were fucked..whats gonna be diffrent this year about it..its all eros and trucks..

but thanks for at least putting up info..i know u missed this weekend cruising michigan as well..i didnt see it

this saturday..from wayne all the way back to dearborn down michigan ave


----------



## Double-A (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte88_@Jul 10 2008, 02:01 PM~11055706
> *aaron..last year at the gibratlter shows were fucked..whats gonna be diffrent this year about it..its all eros and trucks..
> 
> *


Hmmm, What do you think? LOL 
If any one wants to know talk to me in person or get my phone #


----------



## Double-A (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte88_@Jul 10 2008, 02:01 PM~11055706
> *aaron..
> 
> but thanks for at least putting up info..i know u missed this weekend cruising michigan as well..i didnt see it
> ...


Ok
I cant confirm that mich ave cruise, but post it up here.
Thanks for the thanks!



Every one please post your Mi events on here, or anyone that thinks its relative to MI Riders. 
My list is mainly stuff I can recommend from experience, or sounds really good and interesting to lowriders, and has contact info.
I could list pages of shows around MI, but my list is the stuff I would like personally, and the list would be way too long to list every car show I find or have gotten a flier for. There are some interesting non lowrider car shows up north and in Saginaw and all over, but their not on my preferred list. 

anyhow to you all I see there is very little interest in this topic, so I aint to worried about it. If there were more interest I would enjoy sharing more but if its uncool, oh well.


----------



## Double-A (Feb 2, 2008)

Update 7-11-08

JULY

6	YWCA Billy Sohns USMA Cruise In Fundraiser (Lowriders please attend)
Normandy & Crooks Clawson/Royal Oak MI
USMA 248-280-0342
10	Ron's Vehicle Services USMA Pre-Nats South Cruise In
Allen Rd. s. of Sibley Taylor MI
USMA 248-280-0342
11	Flat Rock Big Boy USMA Pre-Nats South Cruise In
27050 Telegraph Rd Flat Rock MI
USMA 248-280-0342
12-13	USMA Nationals South Car Show & Swap Meet
Gibraltar Trade Center Taylor MI
USMA 248-280-0342
19	Motor City Slam Jam (Lowriders please attend)
Saturday Night Show 6pm-up to 2am!
Alcohol available on location!
Gibralter Trade Center Mt. Clemens MI
Kreative Body Werks 586-468-6008
19-20	USMA Nationals North Car Show & Swap Meet
Gibralter Trade Center Mt. Clemens MI
Contact Double-A or USMA 248-280-0342
26	4th Annual Telegraph Cruise
Dearborn Redford areas
734-374-3908
27	Outta Control 5th Annual Car & Truck Show (Lowriders please attend)
Ojibway Island, Saginaw MI
http://www.myspace.com/outtacontrolcarclub

AUGUST
2	Dixieland Market Place USMA Cruise In
Telegraph & Dixie Hwy Pontiac MI
USMA 248-280-0342
8	Matthews Hargraves Chevrolet Cruise In
3pm-9pm	12 Mile Rd. Royal Oak Mi
8-10 Detroit Festival of Speed and Style
Comerica Park Fox Theater Detroit MI
www.detroitfestivalofspeedandstyle.com
9	Clawson Lions Down On Main Street Clawson Show
Main St. Clawson MI
USMA 248-280-0342
10	Highland Park Car & Truck Show
Middle Of Woodward Ave.Betw. Manchester & Sears
Highland Park MI
Metro Cruisers 313-506-0105
11	North Brothers Lincoln Mercury Cruise In USMA Woodward Kick Off
Troy Motor Mall Maple Rd. 15 mile Troy MI
USMA 248-280-0342
13	Dean Sellers Ford USMA Cruise in
Troy Motor Mall Maple Rd. 15 mile Troy MI
USMA 248-280-0342
15-16	WOODWARD CRUISE Weekend
Woodward Ave Metro Detroit
www.woodwarddreamcruise.com
22-23	28th Street Metro Cruise
28th Street Grandville - Wyoming - Grand Rapids - Kentwood - Cascade Twp
www.28thstreetmetrocruise.com (by request)
24	Billy Sohns Memorial USMA Cruise In (Lowriders please attend)
Gibraltar Trade Center Mt. Clemens MI
USMA 248-280-0342
30	Dixieland Market Place USMA Cruise In
Telegraph & Dixie Hwy Pontiac MI
USMA 248-280-0342
31	12th Annual LOW 4 LIFE Car Show & Concert (Lowriders please attend)
DOW Convention Center, Downtown Saginaw MI
INDOOR/OUTDOOR LOWRIDER SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!
Try www.Low-4-life.com

SEPTEMBER

1	Labor Day MD Show
Clawson Troy Elks Lodge Big Beaver 16 Mile Troy MI
USMA 248-280-0342
7	Show n Go Detroit Majestic's Annual Bar B Que (unconfirmed)
Roostertail Park Detroit MI
Show n Go 313-371-9085?
13	Big Rig Truck Show & Parade of Lights across Mackinaw Bridge
St. Ignace MI
www.nostalgia-prod.com
14	Gibraltar Trade Canter Mt. Clemens USMA Car Truck Show
Gibralter Trade Center Mt Clemens MI
USMA 248-280-0342
21	Gibraltar Trade Center Taylor USMA Car Truck Show
Gibraltar Trade Center Taylor MI
USMA 248-280-0342


----------



## Double-A (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## Double-A (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## Midwest Showdown (Mar 25, 2009)

4 DAYS TIL THE SHOW!!!!!!!!!! GET YOUR CAR REGISTERED SO YOU DON'T MISS OUT !!!! GOTO YOURWHIP.COM TO LOCK YOUR SPOT IN.

COME SEE KEN GRIFFY JR.'S $1,000,000 64' IMPALA AND BE THE 1ST TO SEE THE REVEL OF THE 67' MUSTANG CREATED BY WCC AND CHIP FOSSE :biggrin: 

HYRDO COMP. SINGLE & DOUBLE PUMP 1ST $300,2ND $200,AND 3RD $100

MOTORCYCLE STUNT SHOW W/ THE FARMER BOYZ, A.O.B. , AND JOSH BORNNE

LIVE PERFORMANCES BY 
P.L. ( I'M FRESHER THEN YOU)
CODY STAGE FRIGHT
J. HARDEN

DOMESTIC 60'S, 70'S, 80'S MILD & WILD
DOMESTIC & IMPORT COMPACT MILD & WILD
LUXURY
TRUCK/SUV
MUSCLE
TRADITIONAL HOTROD
MOTORCYCLE ( SPORT & CRUISER )

AND THE OFFICAL YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN AFTER-PARTY 
@ MBARGO'S NIGHT CLUB LOCATED JUST 1 EXIT SOUTH OF THE SHOW WITH 
DJ GODFATHER & DJ DONOVAN TATE $10 COVER LADIES IN FREE TILL 10:30
VIP BOTTLE SERVICE

ANY MORE QUESTIONS CALL JASON @ 734.560.3440


----------



## KEEKA (Nov 4, 2006)

LOW 4 LIFE FALL SLAM SEPT 12 & 13 SAGINAW MICHIGAN


----------



## 300Cman (Sep 24, 2008)

Special Thanks to Out of Control CC and City Limits CC for Attending Yourwhip.com's Midwest Showdown!! and everyone else who came out and made this a great Event!!


----------

